# 9 days past IUI and feeling prego symptoms.



## Jewel21

It's been 9 days past my first IUI/Injectables/Ovidrel cycle and so far I'm experiencing all these pregnancy symptoms. Here are what I'm experiencing: 

Sore breasts like crazy
White spots/pimples around my nipples
Constipation
Sneezing, nasal congestion, coughing on and off
Crampy feeling/discomfort after orgasm
Bloated stomach
Sore muscles in my arms

I've been feeling all these symptoms the whole time! Could it just be the side effects from the Ovidrel??? Or the real thing??? Will be going to my RE this Tuesday (Dec. 14) for a bloodtest to confirm if I am pregnant or not. Oh please Lord, bless me with a little miracle this Christmas! :dust:


----------



## Naaxi

That all sounds really promising! I hope you get your BFP on Tuesday!


----------



## Carnie2

Jewel21 said:


> It's been 9 days past my first IUI/Injectables/Ovidrel cycle and so far I'm experiencing all these pregnancy symptoms. Here are what I'm experiencing:
> 
> Sore breasts like crazy
> White spots/pimples around my nipples
> Constipation
> Sneezing, nasal congestion, coughing on and off
> Crampy feeling/discomfort after orgasm
> Bloated stomach
> Sore muscles in my arms
> 
> I've been feeling all these symptoms the whole time! Could it just be the side effects from the Ovidrel??? Or the real thing??? Will be going to my RE this Tuesday (Dec. 14) for a bloodtest to confirm if I am pregnant or not. Oh please Lord, bless me with a little miracle this Christmas! :dust:

I am also 9dpiui and also going for the big test on the 14th - however I seem to have no symptoms at all? Nothing, except a little bit bloated. Normally my bb's are super sore by this point, but nothing at all! I'm on progesterone suppositories though, so who knows? Are you going to do a hpt before Tuesday?!?! BAbydust to us!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Those symptoms sound very promising!!!!! I hope this is it!


----------



## Jewel21

Carnie2 said:


> I am also 9dpiui and also going for the big test on the 14th - however I seem to have no symptoms at all? Nothing, except a little bit bloated. Normally my bb's are super sore by this point, but nothing at all! I'm on progesterone suppositories though, so who knows? Are you going to do a hpt before Tuesday?!?! BAbydust to us!!!!


WOW, really?!?! Lets keep in touch and let each other know the outcome on Tuesday!!! I was told my progesterone was fine, so no suppositories for me. I'm not gonna do a hpt before then, I want to wait and hear the outcome when they call me that day and then I will take a hpt. I just dont wanna get my hopes up if it doesnt happen. If it does, I will be on :cloud9: Best of luck to us both!!! :dust:


----------



## cranberry

i'm 7dpiui and started feeling twitches in my side from 2dpiui. it's gotten worse so i'm going for an u/s to check for cysts. other than that i don't have any symptoms.


----------



## FutureMommie

Any new symptoms today ladies? When do you test?


----------



## Carnie2

FutureMommie said:


> Any new symptoms today ladies? When do you test?

Nothing for me I'm afraid. I tested this morning and BFN. I'm 10dpiui and 12dp trigger. I go for my 'official' test on Tuesday - aaahhhhh!


----------



## Jewel21

Felt extreme nausea this morning at 10 dpiui, but did not throw up. I seem to be feeling more and more stuff as the days go by. Will be finding out on Tuesday my result from my RE.


----------



## Carnie2

Jewel21 said:


> Felt extreme nausea this morning at 10 dpiui, but did not throw up. I seem to be feeling more and more stuff as the days go by. Will be finding out on Tuesday my result from my RE.

How you feeling today Jewel? I have been crampy today and last night - feel like AF is going to rear her ugly head! Fingers crossed though - might break down and do a hpt tomorrow. If it's neg, will just wait til Tuesday when I see my RE. xxx


----------



## Jewel21

I feel a little better today, but I dont know. Sometimes I feel it'll never happen for me, been trying for 1 1/2 years naturally and disapointment every month. Knowing my luck, all the symptoms I've been feeling is probably the side effects from the Ovidrel trigger shot. If you do some research online, ovidrel mimics pregnancy symptoms. I just feel like crying, I hate feeling this way, waiting to find out the outcome. I would hate to have to go back to my RE and undergo another cycle of treatment the week of Christmas! :cry:


----------



## cranberry

good luck jewel and carne. hope your symptoms are signs of great things to come.

afm, my ultrasound didn't reveal anything. tech thought it could be corpus luteum or constipation. i've been treating #2 - pun intended  - but still having a little cramping on both sides now. i don't feel it is pregnancy though - not that i've experienced the real deal but in my head it would feel more significant.

i am 9 dpiui and will be testing in the morning (all other tests have been bfn)


----------



## MiBebe

Jewel21 said:


> I feel a little better today, but I dont know. Sometimes I feel it'll never happen for me, been trying for 1 1/2 years naturally and disapointment every month. Knowing my luck, all the symptoms I've been feeling is probably the side effects from the Ovidrel trigger shot. If you do some research online, ovidrel mimics pregnancy symptoms. I just feel like crying, I hate feeling this way, waiting to find out the outcome. I would hate to have to go back to my RE and undergo another cycle of treatment the week of Christmas! :cry:

I pray that you get your BFP!! I don't think ovidrel symptoms last 10 days. I'm glad you're waiting for the official test.


----------



## Jewel21

Just an update, I am now 13 days past iui and tomorrow I go to my RE and find out if I'm pregnant or not. However lastnight, I started to experience some brown/pink spotting, very little though, could it be implantation at 12 dpiui? I felt like I was gonna get my period, felt stomach rumbling like I usually get right before my period. Then i wake up this morning and nothing. As the day continued I had very light spotting again, on and off. I'm not due for my period until this Thursday! So thats why I'm kinda confused here, am I experiencing implantation bleeding or the start of my period coming soon? I hardly ever spot right before my period starts though. This is driving me crazy! :wacko: Hoping for a miracle tomorrow!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone. I am new to this site but am so happy I found it! DH and I have been TTC for 3+ yrs and we finally had our first IUI this month. I took clomid for 5 days and also had the trigger shot. I too have been feeling "different" since the IUIs (I actually had 2, one 12 hrs after trigger, and one 36 hours after trigger). I have my blood test on Wednesday morning and I told myself not to test at home, but this morning, at 10dpo, I took an hpt and it was negative. I can't believe I took the test early because now I can't help but feel less hopeful than I was before. Anyone out there testing negative at 10dpo, and then a BFP later?


----------



## Jewel21

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!! UPDATE: I JUST TOOK A HPT TODAY AT 5:44 A.M., AND I JUST GOT MY :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!! I'M SUPPOSED TO GO TO MY RE THIS MORNING AT 8:30 A.M. FOR MY BLOOD TEST TO FIND OUT IF I'M PREGNANT OR NOT BUT I COULDN'T WAIT UNTIL THEN, THE WAIT WAS KILLING ME SO I JUST GAVE IN AND TOOK A HPT AND BAM!!! TWO BRIGHT RED LINES!!! CAME UP INSTANTLY, I COULDN'T BELIEVE MY EYES, I THOUGHT I WAS DREAMING! THE LORD IS SOOOO GOOD, GOD BLESS, HE FINALLY BLESSED ME WITH MY CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

P.S. Will update you all later on today once I get these results confirmed by my RE! :cloud9:


----------



## Doingit4us

Congratulations!!!! Have a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## manchester1

congratz!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jappygirl76

OMG Congrats Jewel21. I have been stalking your thread and now I see the good news. 

We are supposed to start our first IUI cycle next month, so you have just given me hope that it can work the first time.

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## PR&TR13

Congrats Jewels!!!!!!! Wishing u a happy & healthy 9 months!!!!!

What were ur HCG levels? Are u scheduled for an ultrasound?

I was blessed with a BFP on Friday!!!! Had blood work but was going to take till Monday to see results and couldn't wait so did a HPT and for the first time I saw a BFP!!!!! The nurse from my FS called and told me I was prego and I told her "I KNOW" she said "you cheated" :) couldn't wait!!!!! My HCG was 285 & proges was 24 she said I didn't have to take any progesterone but I had another HCG test to make sure it's going up!!!!!!! 

How exciting, we can be prego buddies!!!!!!


----------



## Jewel21

Thanks ladies, I appreciate it!

*UPDATE: JUST RECEIVED THE PHONE CALL FROM MY NURSE AND IT IS CONFIRMED, I AM DEFINITELY PREGNANT!!!!! AND MY LEVELS ARE ALL GREAT (HCG: 256 & PROGESTERONE: 40)! I AM SOOO HAPPY BEYOND WORDS, I GOT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND I THANK GOD EVERYDAY FOR THIS MIRACLE! * :baby:


jappygirl76:
YES, there is hope on your first IUI! I never thought it would happen on the first try! My body responded so well to the injectable medication I took which was Gonal-F. I hope thats what your taking as well, that stuff is a miracle drug! Verrryyy expensive though. I never took Clomid, the doctor said to skip it because it wouldn't do anything for me, I needed something much stronger (because of my condition, had High FSH of 12.7 last month), and this month it was 8.3 which was great! Last month I was devastated, didn't think I'd ever get pregnant, and now God has blessed me with a Miracle! :happydance: 

PR&TR13:
I had my IUI on November 30!!! And I remember seeing your signature at one point and wondering what your outcome was! Congratulations! Also, I see you had 2 follicles and one of them was a 15 1/2, I had a 17mm, 15 1/2mm and 14mm, almost similar to you! It's funny you mentioned the nurse said "you cheated", when I went to my RE's office, all the nurses said to me the same thing! I was like "what the heck you talking about?!" LOL. Anyway, I have to go back there on this Friday for another HCG test to make sure the numbers go up as well. We can DEFINITELY be prego buddies for sure!!!! I might even start a pregnancy journal here, but not now, I'm just tooo excited! :happydance: Best wishes to the both of us! :hugs2:


----------



## PR&TR13

Jewel - Even your first HCG was almost the same!!!!!! How exciting!!! It definitley is a blessing from the One Above!!!!! I too was excited how fast it happend but completly believe it was all the prayers!!!!

I'm waiting for the nurse to call me and tell me when I go for the first Ultrasound. Hopefully when I get back. I'm away on business but called so that they could give me what the # for my second HCG test was and am a little worried that it went from 285 to 1094 in 3 1/2 days. I'm hoping that it's good. 

I see your tickers say 2 weeks. Would it not be 4 weeks? I ask cause I'm a little confused with all of this cause I read that you count the week after your last period. Which is confusing cause I know I wasn't pregnant then. So I showed up on my HCG test as 4-5 weeks pregnant.

Congrats again. Enjoy the 1st trimester. Thankfully I havne't had much symptoms other than lots of belching and bloated. But excited that no morning sickness yet :)


----------



## Jewel21

PR&TR13: I have to go for my second HCG test on Monday, Dec. 20 and go for my first ultrasound on Monday, Dec. 27. As far as with the tickers, I'm confused! I put 2 weeks, 1 day because that is the length from when I conceived/IUI on Nov. 30. Now I'm hearing we gotta count the 2 weeks prior which we weren't technically pregnant, for example the First day of my last period which was Nov. 18. So I guess tomorrow I'll be 4 weeks exactly. Am I correct??? 

Enjoy your 1st trimester as well! As far as symptoms, so far I have really tender breasts, I'm kinda gassy and really bloated, I look like I'm 3 months pregnant literally! I'm popping out! But I'm not complaining. No morning sickness at all, thank god. :winkwink:


----------



## cranberry

congrats jewel :flower: that is really pretty awesome. it is always such an experience to "be there" with you guys for the process and the positive outcome

all the best for the next 9 months


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrats Jewel!


----------



## PR&TR13

Hey Jewel I got a call from the nurse about the second HCG and she says everything looks really good and I have a 3rd HCG test on Monday. They r so packed next week that I wasn't able to schedule the sonogram before Christmas but that's ok I have it scheduled for Dec 28 & am hoping that this way I can at least see a little more :)

about about the whole conception thing I was reading a magazine that says they usually count from your first day of last mentral because on a lot of people you really don't know when they concieve but of course for us that isn't so true but hey I'll take it :)

I'm hoping we get lucky on the whole symptom thing. I'm feeling the same as you but don't think I'm popping just yet. Do feel the pants feel tighter but still work :)

keep me posted :) take care of yourself :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Congrats to both of you! It gives me hope for next month when I try IUI for the first time!! Great news for the holidays..best of luck to you!


----------

